# funayuki and paring



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 21, 2017)

here are two I just finished
4 1/8" paring knife in W1, and a 6 5/8" funayuki in 1095.
both forged and parkerized finish with western style ironwood handles.
The funayuki is thin and light,

thanks for looking


----------



## Matus (Dec 22, 2017)

These look very nice. The ironwood is stunning.


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 22, 2017)

Me like! &#128077;


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 22, 2017)

Vey nicely done!


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 22, 2017)

That's a beautiful pair of knives!


----------



## JaVa (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks great. Like!


----------



## tripleq (Dec 22, 2017)

Mmmmmm... Ironwood. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 22, 2017)

thanks all, appreciate the kind words.


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 23, 2017)

That funayuki makes me think very exclusive limited edition Robert Herder K5


----------

